# *deleted*



## MuppetInvasion (Feb 5, 2010)

Any christains here actually read this!? ITS EVIL!

*Deuteronomy 22:13-21 says: A marriage shall be considered valid only if the wife is a virgin. If the wife is not a virgin, she shall be executed.*

Keep in mind this applies today to christains, as it is not THE law but is "GODS" law. So the "It was a long time ago" rebuttal doesn't really work.

I dont think this thread should be locked, I am not attacking any religion, but instead quoting their holy book.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 5, 2010)

SHUT. UP.

Let's not. Also, wrong section. The correct section is called Trash.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 5, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> SHUT. UP.
> 
> Let's not. Also, wrong section. The correct section is called Trash.


This.

Also, you're taking things out of context.


----------



## Advi (Feb 5, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> SHUT. UP.
> 
> Let's not. Also, wrong section. The correct section is called Trash.


such hostility

lol


----------



## Prophet (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll discuss the bible with you after you've read the whole thing. Rather than simply cherry picking the sensational bits.


----------



## Magmorph (Feb 5, 2010)

Most Christians have never and will never read the bible. What they hear in church is as much as they know about it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 5, 2010)

Damn, me posting in a MI thread D:

Anyways, the Bible is quite the interesting book, it's not as religious as you'd think.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 5, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> Most Christians have never and will never read the bible. What they hear in church is as much as they know about it.



I read it every day (although I'm not in the class of "mainstream" Christianity with all of the priests talking rubbish so they can get paid).


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2010)

Its not too bad of a book to read, a couple of things are fairly sensational but its all right. It was my first book ever to read from cover to cover.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 5, 2010)

MuppetInvasion said:
			
		

> Any christains here actually read this!? ITS EVIL!
> 
> *Deuteronomy 22:13-21 says: A marriage shall be considered valid only if the wife is a virgin. If the wife is not a virgin, she shall be executed.*
> 
> ...



I think it only applies to Jews, because Jews are the only ones who actually consider the first 5 books or the Torah to be the most sacred. Christians at the current state however consider the New Testament to be sacred. If you've actually bothered to read it, many of the New Testament changes the old traditions of the Old Testament. It shows it was still followed by Jews up till Jesus' time. (like Joseph wanting to kill Mary at the beginning). Then Jesus proclaimed Love and Forgiveness to be spread. 

The Bible is very interesting, especially the tons of symbolism. It's taught me some basic symbolism and the stories are actually interesting. I love the lessons it gives too. (cause I'm a Christian)


----------



## Magmorph (Feb 5, 2010)

Jesus says this:

Do not think that I have come to abolish the Law or the Prophets; I have not come to abolish them but to fulfill them. I tell you the truth, until heaven and earth disappear, not the smallest letter, not the least stroke or a pen, will by any means disappear from the Law until everything is accomplished.


----------



## WildWon (Feb 5, 2010)

Hmm.

*lock'd*


----------

